# James Watt Memorial College, Greenock



## NZSCOTTY

Whilst I am aware of members on Ship Nostalgia for the year I went to pre-sea training at James Watt Memorial College in Greenock it would be good to find any others who did pre-sea training there or studied for certificates there.


----------



## jimthehat

i studied for second mates at the james watt college somewhere circa 1957,that is the old school ,not that big brash multi floored building and actually stayed at the house where I was born and still go back up to Greenock to see relatives.

jim


----------



## NZSCOTTY

Yes it was the old James Watt I was talking about. I was there for pre-sea training 62/63 and back for 2nd Mates in 67 before being moved to Glasgow for mates.


----------



## John Cassels

NZSCOTTY said:


> Yes it was the old James Watt I was talking about. I was there for pre-sea training 62/63 and back for 2nd Mates in 67 before being moved to Glasgow for mates.


Jeez , are you THAT old ??.


----------



## NZSCOTTY

John Cassels said:


> Jeez , are you THAT old ??.


I am sure I remember a little fresh faced Gourock boy there. Was that you??


----------



## John Cassels

NZSCOTTY said:


> I am sure I remember a little fresh faced Gourock boy there. Was that you??


Possibly someone who looked very like me.


----------



## John Cassels

You're not getting much response here John. Strange as there must be
enough out there who went through the Watt school.

Am trying to remember who took the 2nd.mates class. It wasn't Pearson or
Davidson. Can remember what he looked like but the name ................?.


----------



## jimthehat

When i was there in the late 50s the lecturer for second mates also worked as a football commentator .cant remember his name

jim


----------



## gwzm

I was at the James Watt Memorial College September '61 - February '63 for 2nd/1st Class PMGs and MoT Radar Maintenance Certificates then joined Brocklebank.

gwzm


----------



## John Cassels

jimthehat said:


> When i was there in the late 50s the lecturer for second mates also worked as a football commentator .cant remember his name
> 
> jim


Yes Jim , that was George Davidson , as mentioned.

Used to give us some compass work . If it was on a monday morning you
first got a complete re-run of saturdays Ibrox natch.


----------



## Surveillancepilot

I did my PMG there between 1962 and early 1964 before joining the RFA. the standard of lectures excellent. I remember Matt Rogers ? think I have the spelling right and 'Pop' can't remember his second name, may have been MacDonald and Mr Corcorran ' use a meter ' I look back on those days fondly and with gratitude


----------



## gwzm

Yup, Matt Rogers (Theory), Pop MacDonald (Handbook), Robert (Bobby) Corcoran (Practical), Tony McElroy (Theory), Henry Bolton (Electical), Ron Carney (Morse). There was also one "new boy) whose name is now totally lost in the sands of time. I've also forgotten the name of the Principal of the Radio Department who taught the MOT Radar courses.

gwzm


----------



## Surveillancepilot

*James Watt Memorial College*

Thanks for filling in the blanks, great days swatting Q codes on the train commute from Glasgow with guys such as Andy MacKay, Rob Johnston, wish I could remember more. Lunch time was usually spent in Rossini's cafe feeding the juke box to listen to Susan Maughan ?? and Sandi Shaw etc There was a fair bit of study I had to work at it but great help on hand . Thanks for starting the thread it has brought back memories..Cheers


----------



## Gulpers

For those of you who can't get back to Greenock easily, *this link* will let you compare the old and new Watt Colleges. 
I know which building I prefer! (EEK)


----------



## John Cassels

Thanks for the link Ray.

saw the old school when I was over back in October last year.
Spent the afternoon in the pub opposite , in William street.


----------



## Gulpers

Being _*slightly*_ younger than you John, I was generally home from school before you got back from the Watt College in the afternoons. I vividly remember that I used to see you walking proudly past our house wearing your uniform and overcoat! It was quite a procession because, as you will recall, there were a number of Clyde Pilots who also lived along the road from us and they always wore full uniform too! (Thumb) 

I never attended the James Watt, all my college time was in Glasgow College of Nautical Studies and some of the lecturers previously mentioned in this thread transferred to GCNS when the Watt closed. By coincidence though, the site of the "new" Watt College, shown in the previous link, is where I started my schooling at the "old" Greenock Academy. That was a year or two ago - eh! (Jester)


----------



## NZSCOTTY

Gulpers said:


> Being _*slightly*_ younger than you John, I was generally home from school before you got back from the Watt College in the afternoons. I vividly remember that I used to see you walking proudly past our house wearing your uniform and overcoat! It was quite a procession because, as you will recall, there were a number of Clyde Pilots who also lived along the road from us and they always wore full uniform too! (Thumb)
> 
> I never attended the James Watt, all my college time was in Glasgow College of Nautical Studies and some of the lecturers previously mentioned in this thread transferred to GCNS when the Watt closed. By coincidence though, the site of the "new" Watt College, shown in the previous link, is where I started my schooling at the "old" Greenock Academy. That was a year or two ago - eh! (Jester)


Funny that I also went to Greenock Academy before the Watt College. John Must have been proud of his battle dress uniform!! I hated the bloody thing. Forgot that prospective R/O's went to Watt School as well. New there was something odd about the place which must have got to George Davidson. As was said before he used to give us a re run of the Rangers match before getting on to lessons.


----------



## NZSCOTTY

Wonder why this thread was shifted to here? Didn't know us fellows at Watt College were so important!


----------



## John Cassels

Sure it was me Ray ?. Don't remember being "so " proud.

When up for 2nd.Mates used to drive along Broomberry Drive on my 
Honda 50 ( thing was so knackered that I could'nt get up John Street) and
after a quick call in at the Vic has to go back along Shore st. to the
roundabout and then along BD.

This was the good old days in the "Vic " - no women allowed , shorts poured into the measure and allowed to overflow and you could still have a smoke
without going outside. Paid a number of recreational visits to the Vic back
in October ( only for sentimantal reasons I may add ).


----------



## JimC

Hello all you young lads!

I went there in January,1952. Charlie Adams (Ginger hair, red face and glasses) took the Apprentices and Mates. George Davidson (Big, lumpy, smelled of chalk and talked at a rate exceeding 40 knots (wrote maths on the board at thr same speed) taught mates and Masters. remember his Ibrox tantrums! Captain Pearson ('wee pearie') Started teaching Apprentices that year (I think).
I went back there in 1956 for my second Mates but went to the Glasgow Tch for Mate and Master. The Nav. school was in John Street then (I was at the 'Tech' when it got it's charter as Strathclyde University).
funnyly enough - I rememebr the James Watt lecturers much better than the later ones.


----------



## charles henry

Radar ticket March 1953

de chas


----------



## NZSCOTTY

Hey cass what about that big Vauxhall car you had when going for Mates. It went better than your scooter.

Does not look as if many of the Watt boys are in Ships Nostalgia looking at the reply's!


----------



## John Cassels

NZSCOTTY said:


> Hey cass what about that big Vauxhall car you had when going for Mates. It went better than your scooter.
> 
> Does not look as if many of the Watt boys are in Ships Nostalgia looking at the reply's!


You mean the "chocolate bomb" , the Vauxhaul cresta . Now that was a
wagon. Mates was one long orgy of fun. Amazing I got the thing.
Remember the Playtex weekends ?.


----------



## lysergius

I was at the WMC from 1964 - 1967 for PMGs. Tried it every way but never managed to get a handle on the morse. (Make a fist of it?). I remember lunching in the seaman's institute across the road... And the rain... Lost contact with all but one of my classmates.


----------



## gclarkie1

jimthehat said:


> When i was there in the late 50s the lecturer for second mates also worked as a football commentator .cant remember his name
> 
> jim


Davidson


----------



## gclarkie1

John Cassels said:


> You're not getting much response here John. Strange as there must be
> enough out there who went through the Watt school.
> 
> Am trying to remember who took the 2nd.mates class. It wasn't Pearson or
> Davidson. Can remember what he looked like but the name ................?.


GEORGE DAVIDSON


----------



## John Cassels

No , George Davidson took Mates , not 2nd.Mates. 

Somebody else. Can see the face but the name is gone.


----------



## jimthehat

John Cassels said:


> No , George Davidson took Mates , not 2nd.Mates.
> 
> Somebody else. Can see the face but the name is gone.


i know that 57 was a long time ago ,but i was up for second mates and george davidson definitely took us for one of the subjects cos i used to look forward to his little football chats.

jim


----------



## Gulpers

Did Capt Whiteford, from Greenock, teach Navigation at JWMC before moving to GCNS? (?HUH)


----------



## John Cassels

jimthehat said:


> i know that 57 was a long time ago ,but i was up for second mates and george davidson definitely took us for one of the subjects cos i used to look forward to his little football chats.
> 
> jim


George D did take the 2nd.mate class for compass work but that was
all. 
And Ray , don't remember a Capt Whiteford - not the guy I'm
thinking of.


----------



## Gulpers

John Cassels said:


> And Ray , don't remember a Capt Whiteford - not the guy I'm
> thinking of.


Ho Hum John, I'll put my thinking cap on again! (Sad)


----------



## RHL

Looking at the date of the last entry, this thread might have gone cold, but as I was at James Watt 1964 thru 1965 with the following, Robert Madden, Robert Goodwin, Neil White, Malcolm MacKinnen, David Boyd, Ian Miller, David Wright, Dougie Pierce, Hamish MacGowan, Sandy Reid, Colin Dorran, Duncan MacKinnen, Gorden Patterson, Robin Lewis and Fraser Sprought, thought I would post to see if any of the above is still around. Captain Pearson was our leader who prepared us for life at sea and a grand job he did. Cheers.


----------



## jimthehat

RHL said:


> Looking at the date of the last entry, this thread might have gone cold, but as I was at James Watt 1964 thru 1965 with the following, Robert Madden, Robert Goodwin, Neil White, Malcolm MacKinnen, David Boyd, Ian Miller, David Wright, Dougie Pierce, Hamish MacGowan, Sandy Reid, Colin Dorran, Duncan MacKinnen, Gorden Patterson, Robin Lewis and Fraser Sprought, thought I would post to see if any of the above is still around. Captain Pearson was our leader who prepared us for life at sea and a grand job he did. Cheers.


How many posting here were actually born in greenock?I was born in holmscroft street and went to east shaw street school before moving to Dunoon.

jim


----------



## RHL

Jim,

Robert M was from Port Glasgow, Bob Goodwin = Gourock as was Hamish, David Wright = Greenock, Neil, Malcolm, Duncan, Colin, Gordon & myself travelled daily from Dunoon, Ian from Glasgow, Dougie & Sandy somewhere in darkest Ayrshire, David Boyd from Largs, Fraser from Lochwinnoch if my grey cells still function!


----------



## jimthehat

RHL said:


> Jim,
> 
> Robert M was from Port Glasgow, Bob Goodwin = Gourock as was Hamish, David Wright = Greenock, Neil, Malcolm, Duncan, Colin, Gordon & myself travelled daily from Dunoon, Ian from Glasgow, Dougie & Sandy somewhere in darkest Ayrshire, David Boyd from Largs, Fraser from Lochwinnoch if my grey cells still function!


 well it was wartime when I was in Dunoon,lived in Alfred street and went to ST.Muns and Kirn public school 

jim


----------



## John Cassels

For the life of me still can't remember the name of the guy who took us for
2nd.mates 1968. Can see his face clear as a bell but the name ????????????.


----------



## RHL

Jim,
I lived in Kirn - living in Glasgow now so I know the street and schools you mentioned very well, though the place you lived in will probably be the same, I think St Muns has gone and Kirn public is now a primary school.


----------



## Basil

Studied engineering subjects there '57 - '59 on day release from TEE.


----------



## jimthehat

RHL said:


> Jim,
> I lived in Kirn - living in Glasgow now so I know the street and schools you mentioned very well, though the place you lived in will probably be the same, I think St Muns has gone and Kirn public is now a primary school.


Thanks for the update,we liveed cottage called gartnamore in Alfred street and from my bedroom window I could jump over a small wall and I was in the playground.

jim


----------



## madrob1948

Well, I am still alive and kicking, at my own pace ??!!
RM


----------



## Bobmac

*Bobmac*



jimthehat said:


> When i was there in the late 50s the lecturer for second mates also worked as a football commentator .cant remember his name
> 
> jim


Sorry Jim you've misremembered. The Football Commentator was George Davidson who took Masters & Mates, Richard "Charlie" Adams was the 2nd mate lecturer and J.A.P. Pearson the pre sea. I was at pre sea in 1952 then at the Watt for 2nd Mate 1st Mate & Masters. A great little college with lecturers who got us through "nae bother"


----------



## John Cassels

That's the name I've been trying to remember all this time ; Adams.
Thanks Bob.


----------



## Tony Selman

Brocklebank's sent all their R/O's there for their radar tickets in the 50's and 60's I think. I went there in April 1965 for mine along with the late Frank Fallon and Ian Hamilton. It is still a thing of wonderment to me that I passed with all the drinking and general debauchery that went on. Our watering hole of choice was called the Gordon Bar, can't remember the street it was in, as it was owned by the parents of two other Brock's R/O's. Must have spent a bob or two in there over 3 months and met a few ladies of the parish. (Pint) Ten weeks of doing nothing and two weeks of furious work and the midnight oil got me through it. Those were the days. [=P]


----------



## williamg

I was at the James watt 1956/1957 for PMG. I wasn't the brightest light on the mast but lady luck fell my way - I passed eventually and in "Jig time" I was with Siemens and then a Company R/O with Clan Line who had just started recruiting their own RO's and were paying oodles of money. The radar ticket and the Gordon bar do not go well together!. 
I had a great time there Biff McLaughlan, Jack Dowson, Ian Hay,plus many other pals and of course the ladies of the Secretarial School in Cathcart St.


----------



## CompassNorth

Bobmac said:


> Sorry Jim you've misremembered. The Football Commentator was George Davidson who took Masters & Mates, Richard "Charlie" Adams was the 2nd mate lecturer and J.A.P. Pearson the pre sea. I was at pre sea in 1952 then at the Watt for 2nd Mate 1st Mate & Masters. A great little college with lecturers who got us through "nae bother"


Dick(Charlie) Adams and Ian Pearson both moved to GCNS along with the new head Bill Whiteford when the Watt closed. Bill Whiteford had come across from Belfast couple of years earlier.


----------



## John Cassels

CompassNorth said:


> Dick(Charlie) Adams and Ian Pearson both moved to GCNS along with the new head Bill Whiteford when the Watt closed. Bill Whiteford had come across from Belfast couple of years earlier.



1914 ??.


----------



## pelerous

John Cassels said:


> 1914 ??.


Sorry,
I lost a century somewhere.
Actually 2015 as I am still adjusting compasses.


----------



## brockji

*James watt*

I did my pre sea training at the James Watt from August 1954 - June 1955. The lecturer was Ian Pearson. I studied for 2nd Mate in April 59 and 1st Mate in November 60, Charlie Adams was the lecturer for both.
George Davidson was the lecturer when I did my Masters July/Nov 1963.
Don't remember too much about my time there except having to row that old lifeboat they kept at the Royal West Rowing Club at the end of the Esplanade.


----------



## Basil

In 1964, five years after my apprentice engineer day release studies, the Principal kindly agreed to present me for some O-Levels which I lacked so that I could apply to the RAF for officer and pilot training.
I very much regret that I have forgotten the gentleman's name.
Thank you, sir.


----------



## NZSCOTTY

brockji said:


> I did my pre sea training at the James Watt from August 1954 - June 1955. The lecturer was Ian Pearson. I studied for 2nd Mate in April 59 and 1st Mate in November 60, Charlie Adams was the lecturer for both.
> George Davidson was the lecturer when I did my Masters July/Nov 1963.
> Don't remember too much about my time there except having to row that old lifeboat they kept at the Royal West Rowing Club at the end of the Esplanade.


You would have found it difficult to study with George Davidson in charge. He would have been too busy talking about his commentary on Rangers games at Ibrox!


----------



## brockji

Basil said:


> In 1964, five years after my apprentice engineer day release studies, the Principal kindly agreed to present me for some O-Levels which I lacked so that I could apply to the RAF for officer and pilot training.
> I very much regret that I have forgotten the gentleman's name.
> Thank you, sir.


Hi Basil

The Principal was Murdo McAffer I remember him because he lived two houses along from us in Greenock [and also because he had two daughters]. I note that you worked at Cowal Engineering in Tarbet Street Gourock. I remember Tarbet Street well as my sister lived above the Bluebird Cafe at the corner of Tarbet and Cardwell Road. I also remember the Kipper Factory and Calhoun's Tea Room at the bottom next to the Admiralty Jetty.

Jim Brock


----------



## pelerous

brockji said:


> Hi Basil
> 
> The Principal was Murdo McAffer I remember him because he lived two houses along from us in Greenock [and also because he had two daughters]. I note that you worked at Cowal Engineering in Tarbet Street Gourock. I remember Tarbet Street well as my sister lived above the Bluebird Cafe at the corner of Tarbet and Cardwell Road. I also remember the Kipper Factory and Calhoun's Tea Room at the bottom next to the Admiralty Jetty.
> 
> Jim Brock


The bluebird cafe and tenement was built on the site of one two bomb sites in Gourock. The other one was in Shore Street near the Gamble Institute and the tenements were called Nae Place. My father in the thirties was looking accommodation and someone told him to try Nae Place. He thought that they were being funny and did not go, Just as well for me. 
An Ian Dunn, born 1937, lived in the first floor flat above the Bluebird cafe.
I went to school with Iain Calhoun.


----------



## brockji

Hi Pelerous

I knew Ian Dunn we were in the Gourock Boys Brigade together. I was also at school with Iain [Curly] Calhoun when he came to Greenock High from Gourock. I never attended Gourock schools because technically we lived in Greenock even though there was no road from our house into Greenock.
I think you must have been at the Watt School in the class before me. The only cadet I knew from that class was Marshall Chalmers, he died a few years ago in Ottawa.


----------



## John Cassels

Sailed with Marshall Chalmers 1964-1965 , he was two mates , Naess Cavalier.
Did hear a story that he had joined Transport Canada.


----------



## Basil

brockji said:


> Hi Basil
> 
> The Principal was Murdo McAffer I remember him because he lived two houses along from us in Greenock [and also because he had two daughters]. I note that you worked at Cowal Engineering in Tarbet Street Gourock. I remember Tarbet Street well as my sister lived above the Bluebird Cafe at the corner of Tarbet and Cardwell Road. I also remember the Kipper Factory and Calhoun's Tea Room at the bottom next to the Admiralty Jetty.
> 
> Jim Brock


Thanks for the info, Jim.
Recollect young lady, much admired by the Cowal crowd, worked in The Bluebird.
We probably upset the whole street when one of the guys overhauled a straight six petrol engine and test ran it with the workshop door open and nothing connected to the exhaust ports (EEK)


----------



## pelerous

Hi Folks,
Marshall Chalmer's father was a bank manager and they lived in a bugalow, it is still there, all on its own at the top of the 2nd Larkfield.
Marshall spent time with Anchor Line.
In 1965 he briefly attended the Extra Masters class when the college was still in John Street. 
Does anyone remember a Jack McMurren from 2 Manor Crescent. I think he went to sea as a cadet, 1955, with Denholms but he was also with Stricks.


----------

